# What kind of scotch is your favorite?



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been drinking whiskey since I turned 21. I had no real taste for beer, but went straight to the hard stuff (bourbon). After drinking bourbon for a while, I switched to Canadian, then to scotch. I've been sipping scotch (blended) for a while, and have enjoyed a single malt or two along the way.

Only recently, however, have I done some research into the various kinds of scotch. I went out and bought a few bottles from the various regions of Scotland, and have really enjoyed tasting the variances in the whisky.

*Lowlands:*
Achentoshan 10yr

*Islay:*
Bowmore Legend

*Islands: * (Orkney)
Highland Park 12yr
Highland Park 18yr

*Speyside:*
Macallan 12yr, 18yr, Cask Strength
Balvenie 12yr Doublewood, 15yr Single Barrel, 21yr Portwood
Glenfiddich 12yr, 15yr solera reserve, 18yr
Glenrothes Select Reserve, '91
Aberlour 12yr

Obviously my taste favors the Speysides! I've also learned that I really enjoy the sherried whiskies. The Balvenie 21yr Portwood is also excellent.

After investing quite a bit in the many bottles (some were only miniatures), and tasting all the whiskies, I have decided that I really like wood-finished Speysides, cask strength.

I'm looking forward to tasting Aberlour A'bunadh, Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, and perhaps the Aberlour 15yr Sherrywood.

So, what's your taste?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I guess I'm a Scotch newb too...J&B Rare.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Even though I've really been enjoying my single malts, I've not turned up my nose to the blended whiskies! In fact, I like to keep a bottle or two around for drinking either with a cigar, or after I've already had a couple single malts. 

I've had Johnny Walker Black, Dewars 12yr, Dewars white label, Famous Grouse, Duggan's Dew, and perhaps another I can't think of. 

I still want to try Cutty Sark, J&B, and a few others. I cannot STAND Buchanan's Deluxe, and don't really care much for Chivas Regal.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a scotch noob, but my favorite so far is Cragginmore. I have a bottle of Glenmorangie that's not bad. I haven't aquired a taste for the real peaty stuff yet. As budget allows, I may.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I tend to either go for smpkey Islays like Bowmore or Laphroaig, or I go for the gentler speysiders like Glenfiddich although I tend to get things when they come on offer. If I had to pick just one "favourite" I guess I'd pick Imperial. If money was no object I'd be getting more Port Ellen, but I can't justify those prices.

The last purchases I made were 5 bottles of White & MacKay 13yr and 4 bottles of Ballantine's 21yr - both were 40%-50% off. Interestingly these are the only blended scotches I have amongst about 30 bottles of malt scotch. I think I'll be buying less scotch and more other things (bourbon, rum, tequila) given the price hikes I've seen in scotch.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

The Dalmore is my go to scotch, and at $35 a bottle, not too bad a deal for a single malt. 

Grants is my favorite blended.

I absolutely love Aberlour Double Cask, but haven't been able to find any in the past 4-5 months.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I've only ever had the Dalmore Cigar Malt (Christmas present from my brother-in-law a few years back). I may have to try that one out again...

I am a really big fan of Aberlour 12yr (Double Cask) myself. It is my second favorite, with the Macallan Cask Strength in the lead.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

I normally drink Glenlivet 12yr, but on special occasions, i break out the big guns... Glenlivet Vintage 1972. It (9 bottles) was left to me by my grandfather in his will along with a few other bottles he had saved.


If you guys like the Macallan 18yr, go to Costco NOW for the Kirkland Signature Single Malt Whiskey, its made and bottled by Macallan. You cannot taste the difference... because there isn't any.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

jwise said:


> I cannot STAND Buchanan's Deluxe, and don't really care much for Chivas Regal.


I've never tried Buchanan's Deluxe, but I thought I was the only one who doesn't like Chivas Regal. I've tried it several times in an effort to give it a fair chance, but I just hate it. I love J&B, Dewars 12, and JW Black Label (in that order lately).


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

JOhnny Black for me


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I lean towards whiskies on the peaty side like Laphroaig 10 yr, Lagavulin 16 yr and Taliskers. 

You might want to try Clynelish bottlings if you enjoy Highland whiskies. It has a nice Highland style with hints of peat and smoke.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I enjoy Balvenie 12yr Doublewood, and i really like Chivas Regal. When i can afford it (which is very very rare) i love Royal Salute.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I've come to find I have a diverse pallete, So to borrow a hunting phrase if its brown, its down..Or yellow or golden or tan or anything other than clear for that matter..Bourbon, Scotch, Irish Whisky...I love it all...
What I've tried, I liked JW Black is my stable go to


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I know what I like. I tend to stick with single malts, although there are certain days I think Johnny Walker Blue may be my favorite. 

I tend to shy away from the Islay scotches as they are VERY peaty. I had a bottle of Laphroaig 15 which was very good, but I had to be in the right mood for it. The peat smoke will put hairs on the hairs on your chest. It does go particularly well with a cigar, however.

My go to's are usually Glenfiddich 15, Oban 14, and McCallan 18. I usually get a bottle at a time and drink it over the course of a year, special occasions and such. My current bottle is Johnny Walker Gold. It does an admirable job against the blue, and at about $150 less.

My "everyday" scotch is either Dewars or Johnny Black.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Balvenie 12yr Doublewood is REALLY good. I enjoyed nearly 1/3rd of a bottle the other night between a good friend and myself. It's got great flavor, and we enjoyed it neat as well as over ice.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Laphroaig 10 for me! You just can't beat that peat!

If I'm in the mood for an "easier" scotch, I'm a huge fan of Highland Park 12


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I'll simply say this, I am 68 years young and I have been into scotch for at least 40 years. I have been into blends and then into single malts. I've literally tried at least 150 types of SM Scotch from all regions and 30 or 40 styles of blended scotch. I have had scotch costing $10 a bottle to at least $500 a bottle and a few costing even more. Over the years I have loved many of them, but over the last couple of years, when I drink scotch, I dink my all time favorite, Johnnie Walker Black!!! :first:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Isle of Jura Superstition


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty much everything Islay. I'll throw Talisker in there too. OHH how I love the peat and iodine flavors!!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

While I am still learning and dabbling in Whiskeys and Scotches, I can say my favorite is probably Glenfiddich 12 or 18 year. As for blended the only kind I've tried was Crown Royal and it was awesome, I've also tried a bit of Highland Park 12 year but did not like how roughly it went down(the flavor was phenomenal) , it was NOT smooth at all, thus I've reduced it to Coffee duty(Ahh, my favorite drink next to beer! Scotch and Coffee!:first.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't generally like my single malts too heavy with smoke or peat, so on those lines, Cragganmore 12yr is nice and light with citrusy notes. Also the Glen Breton Rare 10yr is the only single malt whiskey distilled in North America... I found it to be fantastic. Light and clean, easy drinking single malt.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Lagavulin and Oban are two of my favorites


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> Isle of Jura Superstition


I just bought my first bottle of Jura recently and I really don't care for it that much (was on sale). It's only the "regular" 10 year old, but it's the first non-Highland single malt I've tried. Is the Superstition a lot smoother?


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Superstition is actually a "marriage" of three three different single malt's - a 7 yr old that's peated and a 13 and 21 yr old that are not peated.

It's pretty damn good and I personally like it. My standby is Balvenie DoubleWood.


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> Superstition is actually a "marriage" of three three different single malt's - a 7 yr old that's peated and a 13 and 21 yr old that are not peated.
> 
> It's pretty damn good and I personally like it. My standby is Balvenie DoubleWood.


Pleased to meet you, Larry.

Balvenie DoubleWood is what I drink as often as I can. JW Black the rest of the time.

I had some JW Blue about eight years ago, and I can remember exactly what it tasted like. I liked it a lot. I haven't talked myself into buying a bottle so far, though. One of these days when I have a chance to get it duty free, maybe.

TIM


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

pitbulljimmy said:


> ...the Glen Breton Rare 10yr is the only single malt whiskey distilled in North America... I found it to be fantastic. Light and clean, easy drinking single malt.


Interesting!? I might try that if I can find a bottle. Thanks!

I too prefer the lighter malts, and found Cragganmore to be very good.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Stench said:


> I just bought my first bottle of Jura recently and I really don't care for it that much (was on sale). It's only the "regular" 10 year old, but it's the first non-Highland single malt I've tried. Is the Superstition a lot smoother?


I wouldn't call it smoother - I would say it has more...character and is smokier. If smooth is your thing, I'd suggest looking outside the Jura family unless you can afford the 16 or 21yr expressions.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> Balvenie 12yr Doublewood is REALLY good. I enjoyed nearly 1/3rd of a bottle the other night between a good friend and myself. It's got great flavor, and we enjoyed it neat as well as over ice.


If I could afford it, this bottle would be my default choice to pair with cigars. Not suprised by its popularity here.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I'll simply say this, I am 68 years young and I have been into scotch for at least 40 years. I have been into blends and then into single malts. I've literally tried at least 150 types of SM Scotch from all regions and 30 or 40 styles of blended scotch. I have had scotch costing $10 a bottle to at least $500 a bottle and a few costing even more. Over the years I have loved many of them, but over the last couple of years, when I drink scotch, I dink my all time favorite, Johnnie Walker Black!!! :first:


THAT is some testemonial!!!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I wouldn't call it smoother - I would say it has more...character and is smokier. If smooth is your thing, I'd suggest looking outside the Jura family unless you can afford the 16 or 21yr expressions.


Just like cigars, I'm going to try it 5 - 6 more times before I make up my mind totally. It's not so much the smoothness, there is just something hard to describe that has turned me off the few times I've had it. It's a taste on the finish...initial flavors are good.

I can drink pretty much anything except Vodka - had a BAD experience many years ago and the smell of vodka can pretty much turn my stomach.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oban 14 and Lagavulin 16.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I was considering picking up a bottle of Oban 14. How does it compare with some of the other malts mentioned in this thread? It's supposedly very balanced. Is it at all like Highland Park 12yr?


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

The Balvenie Single Barrel 15 yr old is pretty damn good too!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

snowboardin58 said:


> Oban 14 and Lagavulin 16.


Thats what I said.. :first:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> I was considering picking up a bottle of Oban 14. How does it compare with some of the other malts mentioned in this thread? It's supposedly very balanced. Is it at all like Highland Park 12yr?


Light and sweet with some complexity. Absolutely no smokiness. Very approachable. In comparison to HP 12 it is lighter and more fragrent.

I gotta tell you I do not like the price point of the Oban. Cracking dram, but not at what it sells for. A poor-man's version of this would be (for me) Scapa 14 if you can still find it. Scapa 16yr which is replacing it is twice the price of the 14 in most markets and probably not worth it, but the 14 is soft, sweet and has some "peardrops" flavour to it. Less complexity than the Oban but probably half the price.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Scapa 14, huh? I saw that at the shop last time I was in. 

I agree, the price point of Oban 14 is a bit high! I have considered it twice, but decided two cheaper bottles would give me more exposure than one bottle of Oban ($70). 

I've got a giftcard to the biggest package store burning a hole in my pocket, but even with that I don't think I'll pull the trigger on Oban 14 at that price. Right now, I've got Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, Aberlour A'bunadh, and Balvenie 21yr Portwood on my brain!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> Scapa 14, huh? I saw that at the shop last time I was in.
> 
> I've got a giftcard to the biggest package store burning a hole in my pocket, but even with that I don't think I'll pull the trigger on Oban 14 at that price. Right now, I've got Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, Aberlour A'bunadh, and Balvenie 21yr Portwood on my brain!


1) The Scapa 16 is replacing the 14 so you can only get the 14 until it runs out.

2) You mentioned Abelour A'bunadh. I'm relativly new to pairing cigars and whisky but so far I've found that sherried scotches work well with cigars. The Abunadh has tons of fans on the whisky boards out there and I feel it would pair really well with cigars. The fact that it's cask strength would lend itself to full-bodied sticks, and with milder ones it can be watered down.

Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

Abelour A'bunadh is great, need to get another bottle of that.

I just bought some Oban 14 (for $55 not $70), and that is probably my favorite, although A'bunadh was a close second. 

Talisker 10 for some smokey peat to shake it up.

Yamazaki 12 to shake it up some more. Very interesting for a change. I got sherry from this during my first couple of tries. 

(Buffalo Trace is a good after work bourbon but I don't drink this while smoking cigars.)

I'm not into matching scotch with cigars, I just drink what I like.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JeffNYC said:


> I'm not into matching scotch with cigars, I just drink what I like.


That's probably the safest way to do it. I had an interesting experiance though when someone gifted me a bottle of Talisker DE. I thought it was unbalanced when I tried it on its own, but it worked brilliantly when paired with cigars. Same experiance with Young's Chocolate Stout - wouldn't dream of drinking this on its own, but paired nicely with cigars. Have 100ml of 10yr Tawny port at home. Would never think of drinking it without a cigar.

In summation, I guess I've decided that pairing drink with cigars can have a synergistic effect increasing the sensory experiance with a minimal $$ outlay.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

Highland Park 18 and Lagavulin 16. Both are amazing.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm primarily an Islay drinker. Last count there were 26 different bottles of whiskey or whisky in my cabinet. My daily is Laphroaig 15 yr, but I have a real weakness for anything by Ardbeg or Lagavulin too. I have a bottle of Lagavulin Distillers Addition that is like nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

phinz said:


> I'm primarily an Islay drinker. Last count there were 26 different bottles of whiskey or whisky in my cabinet. My daily is Laphroaig 15 yr, but I have a real weakness for anything by Ardbeg or Lagavulin too. I have a bottle of Lagavulin Distillers Addition that is like nectar of the Gods.


I'm trick or treating at your house this year...


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

Brora 30yo


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Had some Laphroaig 10 this weekend while walking on the beach and enjoying a Montecristo Classic. 

God Bless America.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

My taste in blended scotch changes over time. It seems about every decade or so whatever I've been drinking will start giving me some agita. Then it's time to switch. This happened again couple of years ago. After twenty years of Dewar's I switched to Teacher's. Just seems to go down smoother.

Single malts are a different story. I look at them like cigars. Sometimes nothing but a full bodied Nicaraguan corojo will do. Other times something from Honduras with a Cameroon wrapper is just the ticket. With that in mind:

Ardbeg
Glenmorangie 12
Macallan 12
Macallan 18
Talisker 10
Talkisker 18

The good news is that all of my friends who enjoy scotch live out of state!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Padron said:


> Brora 30yo


I'm trick or treating at your house this year given this and your favourite cigar...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phinz said:


> I'm primarily an Islay drinker. Last count there were 26 different bottles of whiskey or whisky in my cabinet. My daily is Laphroaig 15 yr, but I have a real weakness for anything by Ardbeg or Lagavulin too. I have a bottle of Lagavulin Distillers Addition that is like nectar of the Gods.


You know, posts like this make me curious about an inventory thread.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> You know, posts like this make me curious about an inventory thread.


My rum collection numbers in the uppers 20s too, and my beer collection is ridiculous. :evil:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Frodo said:


> You know, posts like this make me curious about an inventory thread.


I agree. I have a decent sized Scotch and Tequilla area of my bar.... need to build up my Rums.

we should start a picture thread


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

OK - will get started on an inventory. Mostly scotch and tequila here. Won't be as...prolific as some here but they'll be my babies!!!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Balvenie 12yr Doublewood is my go-to scotch. But Macallan 18 is amazing.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I'm trick or treating at your house this year given this and your favourite cigar...


Well, when I rarely enjoy both together it is a treat! And if you're willing to make the trip down here, I'll hook ya up!


----------

